# TiX, section 105 row 17



## DaJollyMan (Apr 29, 2004)

I got these tix for a birthday present and also going there for the first time. Im a big bball fan but Ive never been to staples so could anyone tell me if my seats are good?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

That seat is pretty good. You are on the first floor, it is a good view even with you being 17 rows back. 

Look below to see the view provided by the Staples center:









If you are a Clipper fan please stick around and chat with us. It is good times on this board. :cheers:


----------



## DaJollyMan (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks for the reply! I didnt know if this post was right for this since I'm not analyzing lol. Anyway im glad ill have a good view, im real excited 'cuz its my first time watching a ball game instead of on television. Thanks again for the reply ^_^.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I got free tickets to the Lakers vs Mavs on a Sunday and their third row.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

i think you might be sitting a couple sections away from that guy who always yells "here we go clippers here we go....."


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

That guy sits in section 107 in the aisle.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

so was i right? is it the two sections over? because i remember when i sat at a clipper game once, my view was similar to that picture there, and when i looked two sections to the left, i could see that guy going nutz.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Yes, It is 2 sections over from 105.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

that guys voice must be crap when he gets home after the games... Gotta love his spirit though.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

yamaneko said:


> that guys voice must be crap when he gets home after the games... Gotta love his spirit though.


He is a great fan. I think everyone at the Staples center knows him, players and workers.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

And, the amazing thing is he gets people going to chant with him, but no matter what, you can always distinguish his voice above the rest.

Whats embarrasing is, if you start to chant with him, then all of a sudden he stops, and you are still yelling it one more time, everyone looks at you like youre a wanna be. lol.


----------



## LuvTheClips (Apr 3, 2005)

That guy is Darryl. His voice carries like nobody's business. When I can't make it to the games, I can hear him loud and clear on the radio. Sometimes the staff moves him closer to the floor to really get the crowd going.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Welcome to the board and thanks for the info!


----------

